# Subs Needed In Nassau County Long lsand



## Lakeview Landscaping (Mar 1, 2007)

I ahve many accounts in and arround Hicksville, NY and need guys with plows. I am willing to pay between $80-$100 per hour. Please call me @ 516-250-5119

Mike


----------

